# اجمل مقاطع الفيديو لتوضيح ( Reverse Osmosis Process )



## رائد حيران (21 مايو 2011)

يمكنك تحميل مقاطع الفيديو من الرابط التالي :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmZXa8tgnRU&feature=related 
يرجى الرد واضافة تقييم ولا تنسونا بالدعـــــــــــــاء​


----------



## وضاحة (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hytham67 (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohalrubaie (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مصطفى (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لاخملاخم (2 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

تسلم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## معتزنادى (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## faerrd (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزبلا على كل الجهود المبذوله


----------



## الهـــزبـر (17 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع و جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الرابط


----------



## mohaanad2009 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الفيديو


----------



## مدحت سمير مصطفى (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك علية


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود تيحامر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## سلام الربيعي 1 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل اتقدم بفائق الشكر والتقدير دمتم .....


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الحبيب


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (5 يناير 2012)

gooooooood


----------



## وعد صادق (21 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك، وبارك الله فيك............ جاري التحميل.


----------



## مرتضى الاسترابادي (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.asg.asg (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

